# Stump Grinding Startup



## kzn630 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am seeking some advice on how to really get this going. Heres
what ive got going so far.


Currently i have a full time job. i plan on taking calls and lining 
up jobs for the weekend. I plan on renting a rayco hydraulic 
grinder to do the jobs. As for pricing I am thinking a min. of 
$75 min. the $3 per inch for additional ones. I just placed a 
small ad in my local newspaper to run for thirty days. in my 
that paper i only found one other stump grinding ad. 

any and all advice is greatly appreciated. sorry for the choppy
statements but im typing this from my phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 1, 2012)

If you use the search function at the top you will find alot of info on stump grinding. I think your gonna find out its hard to make money grinding stumps when you have to rent a machine.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Nov 1, 2012)

How much is going to cost you to rent the machine for the day? $150? How many jobs per day will you have to do to break even? You think you can consistantly line up more jobs than that?


----------



## Haulinwood (Nov 1, 2012)

I started the same way that you are looking to do. During the summer you can do more because it stays lighter later in the day, and obviously weekends. I feel the same way about renting. In my area is will cost you at least $145.00 a day to rent, and I can tell you, that the teeth are not always sharp, so you will waste time. I went out and purchased a new one, I was in the position to do so, but really try if you can to find a good used one, etc. I wish you all the best, if it is really something you want to do, then go for it. As far as the pricing, I am at $75 for 12" and under, but depends on location, it goes up from there pretty fast. I have a Alpine magnum, so I can go anywhere, and I do mean anywhere. Good luck.
Haulinwood


----------



## Zale (Nov 1, 2012)

It looks good on paper but a rental machine can be problematic. How big is the machine? Little machine and big stump can be a money loser. Good luck.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Nov 1, 2012)

A Vermeer SC252 cost me $290 for 8 hrs. This is with sharp green teeth. What are you getting for $125/day? 

I do my grinding on the weekends because I can get it from Saturday morning to Monday morning for a one day rate. It's 1/8 of $290 for every hour I go over the allotted eight, not a bad deal at all. I usually do all of these jobs on the 3rd weekend of the month because I don't have my kids on that weekend. Every customer so far has been ok with this as I explain the rental is absorbed by multiple jobs to keep the cost down. Last month I had the rental covered in one large job and did four extra jobs with the machine and kept the hours at 7.5, it worked well for me.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Nov 1, 2012)

I wish I could rent on Saturday AM and bring it back on Monday AM and only pay for a day.


----------



## kzn630 (Nov 4, 2012)

Haulinwood said:


> I started the same way that you are looking to do. During the summer you can do more because it stays lighter later in the day, and obviously weekends. I feel the same way about renting. In my area is will cost you at least $145.00 a day to rent, and I can tell you, that the teeth are not always sharp, so you will waste time. I went out and purchased a new one, I was in the position to do so, but really try if you can to find a good used one, etc. I wish you all the best, if it is really something you want to do, then go for it. As far as the pricing, I am at $75 for 12" and under, but depends on location, it goes up from there pretty fast. I have a Alpine magnum, so I can go anywhere, and I do mean anywhere. Good luck.
> Haulinwood



The alpine magnum is definitely the route I want to go but I first need to make a little money first. My plan was to get a few jobs together and do them on my weekends. I have placed one ad in the paper and so far haven't heard a word. How did you go about getting your first few customers?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 4, 2012)

kzn630 said:


> The alpine magnum is definitely the route I want to go but I first need to make a little money first. My plan was to get a few jobs together and do them on my weekends. I have placed one ad in the paper and so far haven't heard a word. How did you go about getting your first few customers?



I don't know how you could be productive/ make money with a alpine magnum grinder.


----------



## kzn630 (Nov 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I don't know how you could be productive/ make money with a alpine magnum grinder.



If you don't mind sharing. Please tell me what you would recommend as far as equipment and how you would advertise to get some customers.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 4, 2012)

It is very hard starting out. First thing before I did anything else is:

-Call all the tree services in the area and see how many of them sub out there stumps. You may have to cut your rates to get your foot in the door, but it could be worth it.

-See how many other stump grinding companys there are in the area you plan on servicing. 

As far as advertising, word of mouth is best. You could also try:

-Coupons in your local coupon clipper.
-Drop off cards at other local business like hardware stores, resturants, etc.
-Craigslist - I find i get alot of calls from craigslist. Most people are extreme cheap skates.
-Phone book - depends on your demograph.
-Door hangers. - When your out driving around and see a stump, stop and drop off a card or door hanger. Alot of people on here dont like
it. I dont have a problem dropping off a card at a place that has a tree down. 
-Offer $ for referals.
- Everytime you talk to someone new, make sure you mention that you grind stumps. 
Different things work in different areas. Try a few at a time and see how it works. If it doesnt work, try something else. 

As far as equipment goes:

Alpine magnum mills are ok. They are not very fast, but you can carry them to where you need to go. 

I would wait and save some more money or take out a loan when you get a little more business and get something small. A nice Vermeer 252, or a rayco 1625 grinder will be much quicker then the alpine, but not brake your bank. I paid $2500 for mine. I refurbed it this summer and put $1600 in parts (bearings, belts, etc).

Here is what it looked like when i bought it.






Here is what it looks like now.


----------



## kzn630 (Nov 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> It is very hard starting out. First thing before I did anything else is:
> 
> -Call all the tree services in the area and see how many of them sub out there stumps. You may have to cut your rates to get your foot in the door, but it could be worth it.
> 
> ...



I appreciate you taking the time to respond. I am going to try all your recommendations as far as advertising and talking with tree services. Also soon as I drum up a little business and get some money coming in I am going to try and pick up one of those rayco's. Thanks Again


----------



## Haulinwood (Nov 5, 2012)

Everyone laughs when I bring out the Alpine, and that laugh goes away very fast when she starts up and chips are a flyin! It is a 1000 rpm faster than all the others, which in all woods is not always important. You are going to have guys on here that say they are sh-t, bu they are not. NOW it is not for everyone. They do take a little more work, but are very effective. They are fantastic for getting into areas the others would not even think of. To be honest if it was a 3' diameter Oak or something like that, the bigger stump grinders will be faster and easier on the body, but you can do it, and I have. Where I am locates most folks here in IL., have fenced yards, or very tight conditions, the others can not even get there larger units back to do the job. It is a great unit for slopes to, since it is two stroke, it can run at any angle basically. For me it was the way to go, and not as expensive as the others. I can tell you I paid for this unit already with the jobs I have done. My whole deal is to tread lightly, some folks do not want ruts in their lawn from larger units, or at least when the ground is softer. 
As far as getting business, I went to other tree removal companies, nurseries, fliers, and business cards. Right now I do evenings during the summer because of longer days, and weekends. Sometimes we can not all start out on top with the best equipment, so this is how I started, and it is working great, matters a fact, I just ordered another Alpine for backup and for a guy that helps me out on multiple jobs. 
Good luck to you no matter what you decide.
Haulinwood.


----------



## Jolestree (Nov 5, 2012)

If You have a pick up or trailer you can charge for cleaning up mulch, placing topsoil and seeding or sod. you can make more money on each job and you dont have to pay rental, but you will work up a sweat. Just something to think about.


----------



## kzn630 (Nov 12, 2012)

Haulinwood said:


> Everyone laughs when I bring out the Alpine, and that laugh goes away very fast when she starts up and chips are a flyin! It is a 1000 rpm faster than all the others, which in all woods is not always important. You are going to have guys on here that say they are sh-t, bu they are not. NOW it is not for everyone. They do take a little more work, but are very effective. They are fantastic for getting into areas the others would not even think of. To be honest if it was a 3' diameter Oak or something like that, the bigger stump grinders will be faster and easier on the body, but you can do it, and I have. Where I am locates most folks here in IL., have fenced yards, or very tight conditions, the others can not even get there larger units back to do the job. It is a great unit for slopes to, since it is two stroke, it can run at any angle basically. For me it was the way to go, and not as expensive as the others. I can tell you I paid for this unit already with the jobs I have done. My whole deal is to tread lightly, some folks do not want ruts in their lawn from larger units, or at least when the ground is softer.
> As far as getting business, I went to other tree removal companies, nurseries, fliers, and business cards. Right now I do evenings during the summer because of longer days, and weekends. Sometimes we can not all start out on top with the best equipment, so this is how I started, and it is working great, matters a fact, I just ordered another Alpine for backup and for a guy that helps me out on multiple jobs.
> Good luck to you no matter what you decide.
> Haulinwood.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Haulinwood (Nov 15, 2012)

kzn630 said:


> Haulinwood said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone laughs when I bring out the Alpine, and that laugh goes away very fast when she starts up and chips are a flyin! It is a 1000 rpm faster than all the others, which in all woods is not always important. You are going to have guys on here that say they are sh-t, bu they are not. NOW it is not for everyone. They do take a little more work, but are very effective. They are fantastic for getting into areas the others would not even think of. To be honest if it was a 3' diameter Oak or something like that, the bigger stump grinders will be faster and easier on the body, but you can do it, and I have. Where I am locates most folks here in IL., have fenced yards, or very tight conditions, the others can not even get there larger units back to do the job. It is a great unit for slopes to, since it is two stroke, it can run at any angle basically. For me it was the way to go, and not as expensive as the others. I can tell you I paid for this unit already with the jobs I have done. My whole deal is to tread lightly, some folks do not want ruts in their lawn from larger units, or at least when the ground is softer.
> ...


----------



## kzn630 (Nov 15, 2012)

Haulinwood said:


> kzn630 said:
> 
> 
> > I have done about 217 stumps with the Alpine to date, ranging from Pine/Cedars to Ash, Hickory and Maples, and the list goes on. They are all a little different, not from just the obvious tree species, but to how long has the stump been cut or just sitting there in the elements over the years. The typical time for a Pine up to 24" took me just under 15 minutes to go down 4" (sharp teeth). Maples that size again depending how old, etc. take me about 20-25 minutes. The machine pays for itself pretty quick, so long you can drum up the business. These other Raycos and Vermeers are great machines to, I just could not find a good used one, without paying a small fortune. Plus I can get in many other areas that they can not fit or get into. It is really a great machine, and the teeth are good also. Folks on here say they wear out fast, well keep them out of the gravel and rocks the best you can. You do not take your chain saw through the dirt or rocks. The guys with the larger units, really do not care, they grind anything, or at least if they see or unearth a large rock, I am sure they move it out of the way also. I done 17 pretty good size stumps before I sharpened the teeth, but I did order a few extra sets, you never know.
> ...


----------



## Haulinwood (Nov 15, 2012)

kzn630 said:


> Haulinwood said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice. I am almost to the point where I can buy the alpine and I am sure I will have more questions when I really get going. Thanks Again
> ...


----------



## kzn630 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Calling a utility locator*

Do you have to call a utility locator before you grind a stump?


----------



## Haulinwood (Nov 20, 2012)

kzn630 said:


> Do you have to call a utility locator before you grind a stump?



I have a look around the property, and see if I can see where the gas or electric is brought into the house in relation to the stump. Also depending if the customer wants it ground to grass level or 4-6 inches down. Most, and again MOST of your gas and electric lines should be well below that 4-6 inches, but I have also see a few do it yourselfers lay pipe or cable lets say not to CODE. The one cable that is shallow is the Coaxial Cable for cable TV, that is one you should look out for, not cheap to have them come out and splice, etc. I would have to say it is a good practice to do so, but not always necessary. But remember IT FREE to have them come and mark, at least here in IL. Good luck.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 20, 2012)

Haulinwood said:


> kzn630 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck to ya! I am getting ready to buy another one, Stihl 760 just for hogging out around some of the stumps. I have the large Husky now, she is a beast. Mind you that the Alpine will work you to, and a very small learning curve, but in MHO, great units.
> ...


----------



## Haulinwood (Nov 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Haulinwood said:
> 
> 
> > Stihl 760? What's that?
> ...


----------



## treemanbrisbane (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope you got that from 2treeornot2tree, he was right on the money about calling your local tree loppers. In Brisbane where I live the tree men organise most of the work even if they aren't doing the stumps themselves.

You could also try fliers but your market might be a bit specialised for that. If you were to advertise tree work on the same flier, then sling the tree work to a tree lopper who gave you his stumps, maybe??

Good luck, mate.


----------



## kzn630 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Just giving an update on where I'm at. Got my sales tax permit for where i'm at, picked up 100K in general liability insurance and will start running my first ad this coming weekend. I am getting a large ad in hopes it stands out and brings some calls in. As for a machine I have a rayco 1625A lined up which will run me around $200 dollars for 8hrs. Planning on bundling all my jobs on the weekend. If anyone has any other thoughts for my grand start please post.

Thanks again everyone for all the great advice!


----------



## Haulinwood (Dec 3, 2012)

Good for you. But if I was you I would look at getting a little bit more insurance. When I started out which was just this year, that was great advice from others on this site. 100 thousand will not go far if some major was to happen! I got 2 million and only cost me about 900 a year. I would rather have a heck of a lot more than not enough. 900 a year is a small amount to pay if a tooth or rock would happen to hit someone, or worse! We can take all the precautions in the world, but it only takes one time for something to go wrong. Hitting a power line, or water line, emergency fees for a pipe fitter, etc, can eat that up real quick.
Just my thoughts anyway. Good luck to you, and hope all turns out well for you.
Haulinwood.


----------



## Tree Services (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure you should be taking advice from someone thats only done 217 stumps and grinds them to grass level or 4" deep. Save your money and buy a used Vermeer or Rayco portable. You will get many calls for that 1- $45 dollar stump. The rental machine is a bad plan. Most clients wont wait a month or two, until you schedule enough stumps to make it profitable. The insurance is important, but its very rare that a cutting tooth will fly into anything other than your pile of chips. Rocks are another story, keep people away and use a guard around the cutter wheel when you are near homes or cars. Always call for a locate if you are not sure where underground utilities are, especially fiber optic. Keep irrigation pipe and fittings on your truck. Grind the stumps deep enough so you don't have any call backs, remove all surface roots and don't leave a huge mound of chips behind. Wear a uniform shirt, and PPE. You will build a good reputation if you do quality work.


----------



## Haulinwood (Dec 4, 2012)

Tree Services said:


> Not sure you should be taking advice from someone thats only done 217 stumps and grinds them to grass level or 4" deep. Save your money and buy a used Vermeer or Rayco portable. You will get many calls for that 1- $45 dollar stump. The rental machine is a bad plan. Most clients wont wait a month or two, until you schedule enough stumps to make it profitable. The insurance is important, but its very rare that a cutting tooth will fly into anything other than your pile of chips. Rocks are another story, keep people away and use a guard around the cutter wheel when you are near homes or cars. Always call for a locate if you are not sure where underground utilities are, especially fiber optic. Keep irrigation pipe and fittings on your truck. Grind the stumps deep enough so you don't have any call backs, remove all surface roots and don't leave a huge mound of chips behind. Wear a uniform shirt, and PPE. You will build a good reputation if you do quality work.


Real nice Tree Services. I just started this year also, since early June, I would say 217 is pretty good, for late nights and weekends. Around here most folks only want to flush with top soil but I go further, and have gone as much as 12" below. So before you start talking s__t you do not know about, think! I was just giving my opinions as a new comer myself. But I guess we should all listen to you because your the big dog?? Give me a break, walk a mile or so in another mans shoes before you start to type!


----------



## kzn630 (Dec 4, 2012)

Haulinwood said:


> Real nice Tree Services. I just started this year also, since early June, I would say 217 is pretty good, for late nights and weekends. Around here most folks only want to flush with top soil but I go further, and have gone as much as 12" below. So before you start talking s__t you do not know about, think! I was just giving my opinions as a new comer myself. But I guess we should all listen to you because your the big dog?? Give me a break, walk a mile or so in another mans shoes before you start to type!



Alright guys, How long would you say it should take to grind 30 30" pines using vemeer 252? also on a job like this what would you charge?


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Dec 4, 2012)

kzn630 said:


> Alright guys, How long would you say it should take to grind 30 30" pines using vemeer 252? also on a job like this what would you charge?



You are looking at min of 20 hrs with new sharp teeth, stumps cut low as possible, when i had my 252 i dreaded fresh cut pine, exp 30", don't know what u need to make an hour, but at 100 u are talking 2000.00, that would be a big job even with my 2550, somebody with a high hp machine could do it much cheaper, if they are all 30" or over that would be one hell of a job for a 252, esp for an old man like me, I don't think anybody down here would pay that, that is the trouble with a small hp machine, u just can't go with the big hp machines on a big job, even with my 2550 i would have to get a min of 30.00 per stump or 900.00, if they were hardwood different story alltogether...much cheaper than fresh cut pine, i am working up a bid right now on 22 diff sized pines and 10 hardwoods, all fresh cut...

Hope this helps,,,,,good luck....


Bob....


----------



## kzn630 (Dec 4, 2012)

Del_ said:


> How long have the pines been cut?
> 
> 
> That's a really small machine for that job.




Yesterday


----------



## Tree Services (Dec 4, 2012)

kzn630 said:


> Alright guys, How long would you say it should take to grind 30 30" pines using vemeer 252? also on a job like this what would you charge?



How can you start a stump grinding business when you have no idea what machine to buy or rent, how much to charge, or how long it will take to do a job. I don't want to sound cynical, you spent money on advertising, money on insurance and business license and basically have no clue what your doing. Your competition will burn through those 30 stumps, while your trying to figure out how to get your machine off the trailer. If you are serious about owning and operating this type of business, you have got to get some experience first. Then decide if you want to go off on your own.


----------



## Tree Services (Dec 4, 2012)

Haulinwood said:


> Real nice Tree Services. I just started this year also, since early June, I would say 217 is pretty good, for late nights and weekends. Around here most folks only want to flush with top soil but I go further, and have gone as much as 12" below. So before you start talking s__t you do not know about, think! I was just giving my opinions as a new comer myself. But I guess we should all listen to you because your the big dog?? Give me a break, walk a mile or so in another mans shoes before you start to type!



I am hardly a big dog, but I do know what I am talking about when it comes to stump grinding. Your clients, that you flush cut their stumps with your alpine magnum will be paying twice for the work when they have to call another contractor. I don't normally respond to threads, but why would you give advice, when you barely know this business?


----------



## Haulinwood (Dec 4, 2012)

Tree Services said:


> I am hardly a big dog, but I do know what I am talking about when it comes to stump grinding. Your clients, that you flush cut their stumps with your alpine magnum will be paying twice for the work when they have to call another contractor. I don't normally respond to threads, but why would you give advice, when you barely know this business?



I know that I have to grind down 10-12" at least, and I mention this to the client. But the client is always right, and I make them sign to that effect. I do not like doing them that way, but if that is what they want and they understand that grass, etc. will not grow, my butt is covered, when they sign. Most of those grinds are in beds and areas where I cannot grind much deeper. I am sure you have more experience than me, I am not pretending to know it all, just giving my two cents worth from another newbie. And I have had to go back and do a few jobs from the so called big guys that go in with their huge grinders, and do not do much more. You can laugh at the Alpine all you want, fact of the matter is, it gets the job done, maybe not as fast, but it gets it done. Again, it was just my side view from another newbie.


----------



## kzn630 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I'm going to answer my own question. The vemeer 252 is not good or timely for large stumps but in my case it was the largest thing around. I did 3 pine stumps and 1 hard wood out of a total 39 stumps and decided to call it quits(lol). Also I underestimated the stump sizes. They were more like 40 - 50 inches at the base. But this was for a friend and it wasn't a problem..more of a good learning experience. Although doubt the majority of my jobs will be like this what do is a good grinder that could handle a job like this yet versatile enough to do the smaller ones?


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jan 1, 2013)

*First of all, give 'er he!!. Second of all, you gotta dive in sometimes!*

Your first year or two will be a learning experience. If you only have a rental 252 to start with, well by golly go do it! You do need to figure out your costs to figure out your pricing. With that info in your back pocket, you need to figure out a minimum price. Up here in the North, I charge $75 minimum and go from there.

All stumps ground out and chase those big roots out as well. There may be a mighty big hole in the ground, but the stump will be gone. I also charge 1/2 the grinding cost to remove the mulch along with disposal (I do not make money on disposal, I break even there to get the job) and I'll even back fill with the cheapest black dirt if the customer wants. I've had 2 call backs on grind & goes for big roots I missed, & while I was not happy with myself, I cheerfully came back and continued to grind.

Don't let the "big time" grinders here on AS get you down. We all started somewhere, and stumpin' ain't rocket science. Its work, and sometimes its hard work. Don't feel threatened if your experience right now is minimal, study the AS forums and get out there and grind! What you do need to be cautious about is trading dollars. You need to make some money while working. Your buddy's land clearing is a great place to start your schooling on stumpin'. Continue with the job, let him know where you stand (ALL of your customers need this info BTW) and learn stumpin'.

Basic tools I have with me at all times (besides the grinder): Pick/mattock to dig around roots and pull rocks, hard rake for pulling mulch away, long handled shovel for the above as well and my wheel barrow to haul away mulch for clean up jobs to put into my trailer/pickup as needed.

One of the guys here on AS said it the best: $100/hr while grinding should pay for all costs and put some money in your pocket. Line up multiple jobs for the grinding, and if you do clean up, come back later the same weeekend to do that. AT LEAST cover your rental/fuel/mileage and lunch and put some mony aside so you can buy a grinder (used and you are able to work on it yourself) that will let you do the 4 or 5 $75 dollar jobs at your schedule per week plus a few bigger jobs on the weeekends and you'll soon be thinking about quitting your day job and grind full time.

That all being said, be honest with your customers, do not be afraid of getting called back (do a good job the first time), and use your locate services so you don't get killed grinding a stupid stump. Have a minimum of $1,000,000 liabilty insurance and get licensed in your city/county. Soon, you'll have a couple of bucks in the bank and will be looking to upgrade your equipment.

Good Luck!

Bob


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Jan 1, 2013)

A min of $5 -$7 a inch. Include root flares in the measurement. Or by the hour $100 min.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jan 1, 2013)

*What Smokem says...*

about pricing. That's about the correct price up here in MN.

Bob


----------



## paccity (Jan 2, 2013)

125.00 to show 125.00 an hour. sometimes i'm nice.. get as much hp as you can. in and out.




if i did not have this i would not do it.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Jan 2, 2013)

MSgtBob66 said:


> Your first year or two will be a learning experience. If you only have a rental 252 to start with, well by golly go do it! You do need to figure out your costs to figure out your pricing. With that info in your back pocket, you need to figure out a minimum price. Up here in the North, I charge $75 minimum and go from there.
> 
> All stumps ground out and chase those big roots out as well. There may be a mighty big hole in the ground, but the stump will be gone. I also charge 1/2 the grinding cost to remove the mulch along with disposal (I do not make money on disposal, I break even there to get the job) and I'll even back fill with the cheapest black dirt if the customer wants. I've had 2 call backs on grind & goes for big roots I missed, & while I was not happy with myself, I cheerfully came back and continued to grind.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Hey Bob, what's a 660?*

"And a 660 with a long bar, the most imp tool IMO..." Is this a saw? If so, I was relating to the stumpin' aspect of the job, after checking out the situation. I have had quite a few jobs where the stump was about 6' high still, so I added chopping them down to the quote. I guestimate on that, depending on the diameter of the stump. I did chop down an additional small tree one time with the grinder and then added it to the multiple stumps I ground out that day.

I don't always carry a saw in the rig when grinding, not set up for storage yet. I plan on rebuilding my current dump trailer into a landscape type dump (back 2/3 is dump, front 1/3 platform) with plenty of tool storage. The frame is getting chopped & welded this next week.

Bob


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Jan 2, 2013)

MSgtBob66 said:


> "And a 660 with a long bar, the most imp tool IMO..." Is this a saw? If so, I was relating to the stumpin' aspect of the job, after checking out the situation. I have had quite a few jobs where the stump was about 6' high still, so I added chopping them down to the quote. I guestimate on that, depending on the diameter of the stump. I did chop down an additional small tree one time with the grinder and then added it to the multiple stumps I ground out that day.
> 
> I don't always carry a saw in the rig when grinding, not set up for storage yet. I plan on rebuilding my current dump trailer into a landscape type dump (back 2/3 is dump, front 1/3 platform) with plenty of tool storage. The frame is getting chopped & welded this next week.
> 
> Bob



It's a chainsaw a stihl 660, i also have a stihl ms310 for smaller stumps, having done stumps for quite a while with 4 diff grinders over the years, i have found the that cutting them down as low as poss, esp big ones is the secret to grinding plus lots of hp...

I have a tool box on my trlr from tractor supply that i carry extra pockets, teeth, saws, etc, and also a vise mounted on front to make working on saw easier in the field...

Down here i run into a lot of big pine and oak stumps and it is critical to get them cut down low if u want to speed up the process, it is no fun to spend an hour on one stump, u will lose your patience in a hurry LOL....:hmm3grin2orange:

Good luck...

Bob....


----------



## LFTS1986 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rent different grinders for different jobs...if you're only doing a couple stumps in a day rent a cheaper grinder. Larger stumps and more of them get a bigger grinder. As far as charge...if you're renting it charge more per inch. if you end up buying the grinder charge less...since we own a grinder we charge lower if we did a removal for the customer ... maybe $1-$2 an inch. If you rent then find out what kind of profit you wish to make off the stump but stay competitive with other companies.


----------



## kzn630 (Jan 2, 2013)

OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> It's a chainsaw a stihl 660, i also have a stihl ms310 for smaller stumps, having done stumps for quite a while with 4 diff grinders over the years, i have found the that cutting them down as low as poss, esp big ones is the secret to grinding plus lots of hp...
> 
> I have a tool box on my trlr from tractor supply that i carry extra pockets, teeth, saws, etc, and also a vise mounted on front to make working on saw easier in the field...
> 
> ...


the largest i have run into was a pine that was around 50" at the base...Would a saw with (ts 660) with a 36" bar be ideal or overkill?


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Jan 2, 2013)

kzn630 said:


> the largest i have run into was a pine that was around 50" at the base...Would a saw with (ts 660) with a 36" bar be ideal or overkill?





Ideal IMHO...

Bob.....


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jan 2, 2013)

*No such thing as overkill when wrecking stuff...*

whether it be a city, house or tree stump. That's another reason I like stumpin', I get paid to wreck stuff. Helps with the PTSD.

Bob


----------



## DonaldL (Jan 3, 2013)

*Teeth Sharpening*

I'm just getting started ginding stumps and I have been sending the teeth out to be professionally sharpened, but it costs a lot of money. I am using a sandvik wheel and teeth.
Does anyone have any suggestions on if it is better to send them out or spend three hours sharpening them myself?

Thanks, I love this site!

Stumpsgone.com

Don


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Sorry Don, no help here...*

I use Greenteeth & resharpen myself. No experience w/Sandvick.

Good Luck!

Bob


----------



## kzn630 (Jan 13, 2013)

MSgtBob66 said:


> "And a 660 with a long bar, the most imp tool IMO..." Is this a saw? If so, I was relating to the stumpin' aspect of the job, after checking out the situation. I have had quite a few jobs where the stump was about 6' high still, so I added chopping them down to the quote. I guestimate on that, depending on the diameter of the stump. I did chop down an additional small tree one time with the grinder and then added it to the multiple stumps I ground out that day.
> 
> I don't always carry a saw in the rig when grinding, not set up for storage yet. I plan on rebuilding my current dump trailer into a landscape type dump (back 2/3 is dump, front 1/3 platform) with plenty of tool storage. The frame is getting chopped & welded this next week.
> 
> Bob



I have Husquavarna 266se (66cc); What is the largest size bar I could get away with on this machine?


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Jan 13, 2013)

kzn630 said:


> I have Husquavarna 266se (66cc); What is the largest size bar I could get away with on this machine?



You might want to ask that question on the chainsaw forum, i am sure u will get a lot
of info, imho probably 24" bar on a 66cc saw...

Bob....


----------

